# UFC 100 Does Not Disapoint!



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Great under card fights, great tittle fights!

GSP handled Diago and plumb wore his arse out! He is a true champion.

OK, ya Brock Lesner won but what a DOOOOOOUCHE! Go back to the WWE fake wrestling ring where all that macho, mouthy, obnoxious, disrespectful trash talk bullsh*t is the norm. Go drink a Coors Light and climb on top of your wife... :roll: What a loser! :? 

The highlight of the night though was seeing Micheal "the mouth" Bisbing get smooth knocked out like a wedge by Dan Henderson! Ya! He'll be feeling that one for a while. That was by far the most wicked badass knockout I have ever seen! And then while he was out cold on the floor in sleepy land, Dan pasted another one on him for good measure. What a stud.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

A-FREAKING-MEN!

Great fights all the way around. Lesner was/is a prick, but the man in a monster. The knock out of Bisbing is my all time favorite.


----------



## Dwight Schrutester (Dec 3, 2007)

I was hoping that Bisping would get his A?/ knocked out, and good ole Hendo did not disappoint! I can't wait to see what Bisping has to say about the fight during the post-fight interviews... he better be respecting Hendo now! I hope this leads to a Henderson v. Anderson Silva rematch.

GSP is the man. I never bet against that guy. 

Dana White better get Fedor into the UFC so the Lesnar has some competition.


----------



## shootemup (Nov 30, 2008)

First of all i agree 100% that Lesner showed absolutly no class in the way he handled himself. His claims after the fight and a serious tounge lashing from Dana White was that it was all of the pent up emotion that made him act like that. Personally i think that Brock Lesner is just a no class bum. I think Frank Mir handled himself very well after the fight. I believe that one of the only guys that can give Lesner a good fight is Shane Carwin, the guy is big he is pushing 265 pounds of muscle, he has seriously heavy hands, he knocked out gabrel gonzaga who is a black belt in jujitsu, i would love to see that fight.

GSP all i have to say about that guys impresive i dont know if anyone can really challenge him. There is talk of a super fight between him and anderson silva, however depending on the outcome of the Anderson silva forest griffen fight i dont know if we will see gsp get to fight anderson. 

Dan henderson i must say is the man, i love the fact that he talks with his fists. Hopefully Bispings mouth will be too swollen to talk any trash for a while.


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

I loved every bit of it, and Mir shouldn't have talked crap, I thought it was funny what he said afterwards. Hendo was great, i thought he killed him with his second punch when he was already knocked out.


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

shootemup said:


> First of all i agree 100% that Lesner showed absolutly no class in the way he handled himself. His claims after the fight and a serious tounge lashing from Dana White was that it was all of the pent up emotion that made him act like that. Personally i think that Brock Lesner is just a no class bum.


I think the one with the least class is Dana White himself. I am getting tired of seeing him act like he is so hard core. He seems to want to pretend that he is just as tough as anyone on there and his attitude is only getting worse. I guarantee that he wouldn't dare pull the attitude he does on his show in a real life situation where his money and ability to control a fighters contract weren't an issue. I wish I was rich ehough to invest into a gig like the UFC and could then pretend I am the ultimate bad ass. :roll:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

He actually trains very hard with the fighters, and he is pretty good from what I hear. Without Dana you wouldn't have this sport.


----------



## RJ-Max4 (Sep 11, 2007)

GSP, showed why he is one of the top fighter's in MMA, if not the best in MMA..!

Loved Dan knocking out Bisbing, I'm sure we'll be seeing that knock out on the next greatest knock out's of all time!



TEX-O-BOB said:


> Brock Lesner won but what a DOOOOOOUCHE!


Tex, is 100% spot on..!


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

The Janitor said:


> shootemup said:
> 
> 
> > First of all i agree 100% that Lesner showed absolutly no class in the way he handled himself. His claims after the fight and a serious tounge lashing from Dana White was that it was all of the pent up emotion that made him act like that. Personally i think that Brock Lesner is just a no class bum.
> ...


I agree with some of what you are saying. Dana White can be a dick, but he made UFC what it is today, an excepted mainstream sport. He is real, he doesn't pretend to be a nice guy. Also he had two rich friends that invested in UFC and he just ran the show, so I guess it pays to have some rich friends.  :mrgreen:

Also I am still smiling from Hendo knock out and his interview. I watched the whole season of Ultimate Fighter and had been waiting for Henderson to shut him up. I actually though Bisping would do better than he did, but I was extremely happy to see him quite at least for a few minutes. GSP is an animal, that is all I need to say about that.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Can't stand GSP, would love to see him beat down by somebody... anybody. Liked the Henderson result and the Lesnar fight as well. Dude is an animal.... wonder how he and Fedor would do in a match? Anyway... good fights, they need to kick Holly to the curb though.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Can't stand GSP, would love to see him beat down by somebody... anybody.


I can see why you don't like GSP, he is humble, trains hard, fights through injuries, doesn't talk smack, is the best pound for pound fighter in MMA...................... :roll:


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Can't stand GSP, would love to see him beat down by somebody... anybody. Liked the Henderson result and the Lesnar fight as well. Dude is an animal.... wonder how he and Fedor would do in a match? Anyway... good fights, they need to kick Holly to the curb though.


How in the world could anyone not like GSP, he is not ****y, he is one of the most well rounded fighters, he does not whine and complain. The dude is an example of what all fighters should strive for. I think Fedor could give Lesnar a run for his money. After watching some of the post fight interviews I don't have as much of a dislike for Lesnar as I did before. I just don't like poor sports.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> Riverrat77 said:
> 
> 
> > Can't stand GSP, would love to see him beat down by somebody... anybody.
> ...


Right.... :roll: He and the crowd that follow him... obnoxious. He's due to get smacked around.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

GSP is bad. He can give any one a run for there money.


----------



## JDF_GSP (Jul 4, 2009)

I am upset that Lesnar acted the way he did. I followed his college wrestling career and liked him until he went into the fake wrestling. When he made his way to the UFC, i was very excited, knowing that he would dominate the heavyweight division once he got some experience. Well, it looks like he will dominate the division, but, i certainly lost any respect i had for him as a person after the way he acted. I wanted to be a fan of his, unlikely to happen.
So i have some bad news and some worse news.... First the bad news...The heavyweight champ is a giand D-BAG! Now even worse news... He isn't going to lose any time soon. Get used to him everyone.


----------

